# Last movie you've seen?



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

Post the latest movie you've seen.

I saw Das Experiment yesterday. It's a german movie based on a true story. It was pretty good and weird at the same time.

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 4, 2008)

i watched transporter 3 monday


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Dec 4, 2008)

In the theater, Eagle Eye. On DVD, Superbad


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

In theatres, uhhhhhh...I honestly can't remember, it's been so long.
On DVD, "Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life" (we're watching it at work during lunch break.)


----------



## Monak (Dec 4, 2008)

Z&M Make a Porno , and all I can say is Kevin Smith is still the man when it comes to making movies.  It is definately worth the watch if you like that kind of comedy.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 4, 2008)

Bolt, which I simply *adored*. I want to go see it again, in 3D this time, and that will probably be the only movie I'll see for a while since nothing I want to watch is coming out anytime soon that I know of.


----------



## Kilre (Dec 4, 2008)

Bolt here as well. Kicked ass and took names.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 4, 2008)

Australia was the last film I watched. Came out even more tired than the turkey made me, since I went to see it after the big dinner, and there was no one at the theater.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 5, 2008)

I saw Pineapple Express and Into The Wild before then. Those were my last theatre experiences.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmm, I think it was Wall-E as the last movie I saw in theaters.


----------



## stonebear (Dec 5, 2008)

Ski Wolf.

You will either have to buy the CD, use Netflix, or get it from bit torrent, because it will NEVER come to a theater near you.  A surprising bit of fun produced on a rock bottom budget; a must see for furs and snow punks. 

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7747044


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

stonebear said:


> Ski Wolf.
> 
> You will either have to buy the CD, use Netflix, or get it from bit torrent, because it will NEVER come to a theater near you.  A surprising bit of fun produced on a rock bottom budget; a must see for furs and snow punks.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7747044



Looks like a Z-grade movie...


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Quarantine at the cinema with a bunch of mates.

Remake of some Spanish flick called [REC] which has zombies in it. 

I like zombies, so I forgive Quarantine for being laugh out loud funny in all the wrong places.

They said it was Rabies? _REALLY?_ Call me stupid, but if people started walking about, on broken ankles chanting _"murrrrrhggghhhh murrrrrggghhhhh murrrrggggghhhh...!" _I'd be one of the first to shout zombie and slap it in the head with a spade.

Though top be fair, it had a zombie kid in it. And we need more zombie children in films.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 5, 2008)

Dark Knight, and then Tropic Thunder

I'm seriously not going out to see any more movies in the theaters because I know they will disappoint me.  Nothing can match those two.


----------



## k-clements (Dec 5, 2008)

Twilight, in theaters. Alexander on DVD.


----------



## Monak (Dec 5, 2008)

If you don't want to waste money go to Watch-movies.net , you can find most new releases streaming there , and most of the time they are quality bootlegs.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

300, watching it as we speak ^^ ive seen this film so many times, and its still as good as the first time i watched it


----------



## stonebear (Dec 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Looks like a Z-grade movie...



If it took itself seriously. A lot of the humor is the film satirizing itself and its practically nonexistent budget, as well as other films, and contemporary American culture at large. It's not The Pineapple Express, and doesn't want/need to be either. Depends on your value system I guess. Someone not much interested in what's beyond big budget bells and whistles wouldn't be satisfied. I don't recommend buying it unless your pretty sure it's your thing; it is a little cultish. But who doesn't have a certain amount of bandwidth to gamble with these days? I didn't expect to get through 5 minutes of it, but found myself chuckling all the way through. The sex cult that forms around the werewolf really hit a furry note.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

Madagascar 2.... I loved this movie. Baby Alex is awesome. or Alikay if you perfer.... watch the movie and you will understand. =D last movie on dvd was You Don't Mess With The Zohan. That movie was awesome also. I really want to see Bolt. =P


----------



## Jelly (Dec 5, 2008)

Laze said:


> Quarantine at the cinema with a bunch of mates.
> 
> Remake of some Spanish flick called [REC] which has zombies in it.
> 
> ...



Wut.
Anyways. If you haven't seen the original, it isn't bad. A lot of people rave about how great it is amongst zombie movies, but it was alright.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 5, 2008)

In theaters it was James Bond Quantum of Snorlax, which to say the least was a pretty huge disappointment.

On DVD I recently saw Party7 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR7jZ27KRL8), which was just out of its mind, not always in a good way. It was still pretty enjoyable for the sheer strangeness of it though.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 5, 2008)

Last one I've watched in theatre: The Dark Knight (in Imax!)
Planning on watching: Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

During my last trip to a movie theater, I saw Role Models, Bolt, Quantum of Solace, Madagascar 2, and Twilight. These movies ranged from dismal to enjoyable. Nothing too special, though.

Hopefully some of these new Oscar-buzz movies will actually deliver. It's been a rather weak movie year, after all. Seems like Frost/Nixon and Australia are flops. I really want to see Milk and am also intrigued by the Valkyrie hype.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmm... the last movie I've seen. 

It was the "Lazarus Project". Very good movie, I would recommend it to anyone who likes good ol' fashioned plot twists.


----------



## X (Dec 5, 2008)

i watched transporter 3 two weeks ago.

last week in my history of motion pictures college class we watched wanted.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang on DVD for the Millionth time... i love that movie... it has Val Kilmer AND Robert Downey Jr. ... the lines are CLASSIC. i recommend watching it at LEAST twice... and once with subtitles... the lines come SO fast you can miss them if you don't pay attention. and i am absolutely not afraid to admit that i would go on a date w/ Robert Downer Jr. if i could... that man is a genius... has to be one of my favorite actors EVER.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 5, 2008)

Recently rewatched Memento.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Recently rewatched Memento.



another good movie... i like how they did it in reverse... kinda like Pulp Fiction... but requires less thinking to find out what went where... and (SPOILER WARNING) am i the only one who noticed (near the end) that the main character was sitting in his bed (i think with his wife, i havn't seen it in a while) with a new tattoo that said "I DID IT?"


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

uh i think it was Indiana Jones 4, DVD Tenacious D and The Pick of Destiny. i want to see Valkyrie, cause everyone knows nazis trying to kill hitler should make a good christmas movie.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 5, 2008)

Madagascar 2. It was pretty good. Funny.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 6, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> another good movie... i like how they did it in reverse... kinda like Pulp Fiction... but requires less thinking to find out what went where... and (SPOILER WARNING) am i the only one who noticed (near the end) that the main character was sitting in his bed (i think with his wife, i havn't seen it in a while) with a new tattoo that said "I DID IT?"



If you have a copy, I would suggest watching the very last scene with Sammy Jankis again (where he's sitting pleasantly and a few doctors pass by, trying to avoid spoilers as much as I can). Keep your eyes on him to the end of the scene. It lasts only 4 frames or so, but it's mind-blowing.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 6, 2008)

Let The Right One In.


----------



## Tryp (Dec 16, 2008)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 17, 2008)

An American Tail for the first time in over a decade. Popped up randomly on a movie channel.

I'd forgotten how awesome Don Bluth's movies were.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 17, 2008)

Tryp said:


> The Dark Knight



Same. I grabbed the 720p version from a certain source.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

In theater- live free or die hard: 8/10

not in theater- Hackers: 9/10 it's a classic. Angelina Jolie's first movie, and it's got a quick shot of boob!


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 17, 2008)

Battle Royal.

Great Movie totaly awesome  

I hope the English version will be good.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 17, 2008)

The Parent Trap. It's on every year round this time.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Talvi said:


> The Parent Trap. It's on every year round this time.



I've seen that movie so many times I can't sit through it anymore.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I'll be viewing it again for some time


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

Perfume


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 17, 2008)

A few hours ago: (rewatched) Dangerous Minds
Just Now: Keroro Gunsou Movie 3: Keroro vs. Keroro


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 17, 2008)

Bolt, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## whiteskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

The Host. By the way, what the heck was that a mutation of? Lungfish? Salamandar?


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 18, 2008)

The Dark Knight... it was okay -_-


----------



## MayDay (Dec 18, 2008)

Bolt. I had a feeling the Disney flick would suck like 'Meet the Robinson's' but it turned out to be pretty good. I'm hoping to watch 'Ouarantine' next.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 18, 2008)

within the past day or so

Braveheart = 10/10 simply amazing.
Bullitt = 8/10 Pretty good, one of my all time favorites. Best car chase in a film.


----------



## Laze (Dec 18, 2008)

whiteskunk said:


> The Host. By the way, what the heck was that a mutation of? Lungfish? Salamandar?


 
Probably just a coagulation of numerous different river/pond creatures in one colossal bulk of a thing. I'm mainly thinking it's a cross between some sort of fish and numerous small amphibians - I'm sure it has numerous tails growing out of it's back. It's not really explained in the film, which I like, as it'd annoy me if I discovered that it's noting more than a Chemical X infused Mudskipper. Nice film though, surprisingly funny in places too ~

Bit of a monster movie theme here, as the last film I watched was Cloverfield in _Special Investigations Mode_.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 19, 2008)

Despereaux, yeah, well, duh, obviously!


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 21, 2008)

Cat in the Hat. It was a movie special on TV last night.

By the Gods, such a zany movie.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 21, 2008)

The Dark Knight


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 22, 2008)

Death Race


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

James Bond - On Her Majestey's Secret Service


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 28, 2008)

Rented Death Race from Blockbuster on Christmas Day. Awesome movie.
In theatre, last movie I saw was The Dark Knight. I want my $20 and 2.5 hours of my life back.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 28, 2008)

Inna theatre? Superman Returns... or whatever the hell was the most recent one, Otherwise? I dunno, not that into movies really...


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2008)

Dragon Wars.

Not awesome, but it has explosions and sexy things, so I liked it.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 28, 2008)

Last movie I've seen? That was King Kong on the portable DVD player on the ride home the day after Christmas.

Last movie I've seen in theaters? That was Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Laze (Dec 28, 2008)

Pretty sure it may have been _The Golden Compass. _It think it was on TV on Boxing Day. It was just 'on', I was groggy and rather slow from the night before.

Didn't pay too much attention to be perfectly honest; I did notice that the guy who did the narration to the movie _The Big Lebowski_ was in it, hehe.


----------



## Frasque (Dec 28, 2008)

_The Wizard of Gore_
Awesome, awesome mindfuck of a movie.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2008)

"The Day The Earth Stood Still"  It was a good movie.  I'd go see it again.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 28, 2008)

Cinema: Yes Man (AWESOME MOVIE!) Grannies *shudders*

Other means: You've Got Mail - One of my all time favourite movies, makes me cry every time XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 28, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> "The Day The Earth Stood Still"  It was a good movie.  I'd go see it again.



Which one? 1958 or 200fail?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Which one? 1958 or 200fail?



The new one.  X3


----------



## T.Y. (Dec 28, 2008)

Back to the future- 1 hour ago

Wanna go back more? 

Last movie i saw was "Let there be rock the movie" 1980 On youtube

as for theater hmmm? so long ago.. i think it was the simpsons movie which turned out to be complete shit imo. and 
Bart's cock didnt rly turn me on small thing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 28, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The new one.  X3



The 1958 one's the best, all should know.
----
 Keanu already "proved" his acting abilities in Kenneth Bragnagh's Much Ado about Nothing, and it always comes to giggles when I see him in another most likely bad movie.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 29, 2008)

Let the Right One In (or in the hideous language it was originally written in: "LÃ¥t den rÃ¤tte komma in")


----------



## Frasque (Dec 29, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Let the Right One In (or in the hideous language it was originally written in: "LÃ¥t den rÃ¤tte komma in")


 
Was it good? It swooped in and out of the local indie theater so fast I missed it entirely.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 29, 2008)

On DVD- War Of The Worlds

On the net- A Bucket Of Blood

Want to see in the sinny- The Spirit


----------



## Jelly (Dec 29, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Was it good? It swooped in and out of the local indie theater so fast I missed it entirely.



Yes. As much as I want to be an elitist prick, I really liked this movie.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 29, 2008)

Valkyrie


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2008)

INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2008)

Bolt


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 29, 2008)

Just got back from Inkheart. It was ok, nowhere NEAR as good as the book though. I will treasure the book for as long as I live, I got given it when it came out. I'm rather happy because the third book in the trilogy has just been released XD


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 29, 2008)

hackers2, was a shit film.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 29, 2008)

Valkyrie

Good movie.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 29, 2008)

Eagle Eye. Decent movie.


----------



## Hodina (Dec 29, 2008)

"The Counterfieters". Amazing.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

The last movie I've watched recently would be Outpost


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 31, 2008)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.

It was very good.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 31, 2008)

The Perfect Storm. Pretty good movie


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 31, 2008)

Quantum of Solace

I think Daniel Craig makes an awesome Bond. It's a whole new take on the series. I know the Sean Connery loyalists and foaming from the mouth, but 007 desperately needed a reboot after Pierce Brosnan made Bond look like a pussy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 31, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> Quantum of Solace
> 
> I think Daniel Craig makes an awesome Bond. It's a whole new take on the series. I know the Sean Connery loyalists and foaming from the mouth, but 007 desperately needed a reboot after Pierce Brosnan made Bond look like a pussy.



WHAT?! I thought Brosnan did a great Bond, especially GoldenEye. The series really got a reboot after Desmond Llewellyn died. He WAS Q, not John Cleese.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> WHAT?! I thought Brosnan did a great Bond, especially GoldenEye. The series really got a reboot after Desmond Llewellyn died. He WAS Q, not John Cleese.


Nope, tomorrow never dies was the best bond movie out of them all, i agree brosnan was the best, but daniel craig is bringing it to a new level, more originality.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 31, 2008)

_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button._ This was an amazing movie. In all honesty, I didn't think it would be too good, but it was spectacular. Definately one of my favourite movies.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button._ This was an amazing movie. In all honesty, I didn't think it would be too good, but it was spectacular. Definately one of my favourite movies.


i cried in this movie ;_;


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 31, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Nope, tomorrow never dies was the best bond movie out of them all, i agree brosnan was the best, but daniel craig is bringing it to a new level, more originality.



TND was good, but I thought it lacked the punch GoldenEye had. As for Craig, he does seem to fit the Bond mold, but I prefer Brosnan.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Valkyrie


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Beowulf.  

Gods I love that dragon! ^_^


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes Man.



brownsquirrel said:


> Valkyrie



How was that movie?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Rewatched Zach and Miri Make A Porno with some furs. Shit was just as good the second time.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2009)

The Poseidon Adventure


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 4, 2009)

Resident Evil Degerneration and also I watched Cube.
RE: Kicks tail
Cube: Heh cheesy but very interesting to watch

Edit Kangaroo boy: The origional or the 2006 remake?


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 4, 2009)

Blood and Chocolate. 

Pobably the best movie I have seen in quite a while. It is a love start that involves werewolves <3


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 4, 2009)

kylr23 said:


> Resident Evil Degerneration and also I watched Cube.




I love the movie Cube. It isnt well known though =D


----------



## Lukar (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm... The last movie I saw was Jumper, although I only managed to see the end of it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2009)

kylr23 said:


> Edit Kangaroo boy: The origional or the 2006 remake?



The original of course.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 4, 2009)

Decent movie?
The Dark Knight (I thought it was pretty meh tho :\)

Actual Movie:
Milk... it was okay I guess...


----------



## runner (Jan 4, 2009)

The last movie I saw was Dead Space Downfall, wasn't as good as they made it sound.


----------



## Equium (Jan 4, 2009)

The Fox And The Child. Very touching, but then I am very biased.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just finished watching Titanic.

Somewhat decent, but the best part is when the ship is sinking and the guy jumps off then hits the propeller. That was just too funny.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2009)

Kolbo said:


> Yes Man.
> 
> 
> 
> How was that movie?



It was okay. You should see it if can  ignore "oh no tom cruise is in new movie, let's question his scientology and bawwwww."

Yeah.


----------



## Yaourt-sama (Jan 5, 2009)

Hellboy 2
It seriously rocked ass. And stayed only ONE WEEK!!!??? Are the French insane or what??


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw 7 Pounds last night. Very interesting plot twists in it, would recommend it if you feel like some off-hand, romance, but not really romance movie.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 5, 2009)

Robocop. I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 5, 2009)

i saw Role Models last nite. i'm glad it features LARPing. that's definitely awesome. also, they totally gave the LARP Alliance special thanks in the credits!


----------



## Doggeh (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got back from Marley and Me. Oh God did I cry a river!


----------



## BassMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Last one in theaters: Iron Man
Last one on TV: The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (just recently watched it on FX)


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 6, 2009)

Valkyrie... I didn't like it very much.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 7, 2009)

Saw Bolt recently, liked it a lot.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 7, 2009)

Madagascar 2. Still great, doesn't beat the first movie though.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes man. The movie was actually quite funny. I'm still disturbed about the granny bedroom scene though......


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 8, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> Madagascar 2. Still great, doesn't beat the first movie though.



I agree it was extremely good but it didnt beat the first one.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 9, 2009)

Wanted

it was ok, i guess..


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 9, 2009)

my brother and i tried watching Black Sheep yesterday, but the disk was scratched and didn't want to work.





yell0w_f0x said:


> Wanted
> 
> it was ok, i guess..



i liked that movie, but Timur Bekmambetov's other films [Nightwatch and Daywatch] are a lot better, i thought.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

Last movie I saw was "Seven Pounds."  It was good.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 9, 2009)

Marley & Me, it did the book no justice but I still liked it.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 9, 2009)

now its beverly hills chihuahua..


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 11, 2009)

Gran Torino.....10/10 easy
not a clint eastwood fan? dont bother seeing it.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 11, 2009)

James Bond - From Russia With Love



Duhguns said:


> Gran Torino.....10/10 easy
> not a clint eastwood fan? dont bother seeing it.


 
I want to see that movie...


----------



## Teracat (Jan 11, 2009)

yell0w_f0x said:


> now its beverly hills chihuahua..



I am so sorry.



yell0w_f0x said:


> Wanted
> 
> it was ok, i guess..



Read the original comic, it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Doggeh (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw Valkyrie and Slumdog Millionaire on Thursday. Both were very good, I thought!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 11, 2009)

Gran Torino, it was so-so


----------



## SadPandaEh (Jan 12, 2009)

The last movie i have seen was Yes Man. I thought the movie was quite enjoyable yet... the granny scene kind of scarred me >.<


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

I just watched Spider Man 3 again.

HARRY TWO-FACE


----------



## Riptor (Jan 12, 2009)

It's been a really long time since I've seen any movie, but my last one, that I saw in a movie theater, at least, was Max Payne.

Apparently, everybody thought it was really terrible or something, but I loved it. I never played the Max Payne games, although I've been on the hunt for a copy of the first one. I loved the movie, though, lots of action, shooting, explosions, and all that good stuff! I should go see if I can get some cheesy 80's action movies, too, sometime.


----------



## PaperJack (Jan 12, 2009)

Afro Samurai.
'Friggin epic.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 12, 2009)

My recently watched movie is Bedtime Stories. Quite good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

Darkstalkers OVA

Boring as fuck.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Last new film I saw I believe was "Mamma Mia". Very hippy xD

Last film I saw in general was "The World is not Enough". Great film.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

The Truman Show was the actual last movie I saw, one of my favorites.

The last movie I saw that I hadn't seen before was a while ago back when Quantum of Solace was in theatres, which was pretty good.


----------



## LoC (Jan 12, 2009)

Mr. Bones 2

A local film, has its funny moments.


----------



## Dash (Jan 12, 2009)

In theaters *Bolt*(which was undeniable awesome) once in normal twice in 3D. DVD, The Mummy 3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 13, 2009)

TMNT dvd :3


----------



## Lucedo (Jan 13, 2009)

We're Back: A Dinosaur's story. Watched it through Hulu, even though the DVD for it is not released in America yet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

The Mist (I love you, Stephen King! [/fandork] )

Incredibly Tall Creature is win.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2009)

The Lake House.

I didn't pay attention.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 13, 2009)

Last movie I saw on television was Saving Private Ryan and the last movie I saw in a theatre was Quantum of Solace for the second time in a row.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 14, 2009)

The Bourne Identity. The last movie I watched for the first time is Blue Velvet. Freaky deakinly awesome movie, although Ebert gave it only one star.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

Tall tail, what a good movie.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

Green Mile, then Dark Knight.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Darkstalkers OVA
> 
> Boring as fuck.



That's the one with "Trouble man" as the end theme, right?

I guess I would watch the other cartoon if I was under the influence of lolgrass.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

Watching I Robot as I type, it's okay to pass the time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2009)

I watched "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button."

I probably could have read the book in less time than it took to watch the movie.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Twilight. It was okay, but no wolfy Jacob. (Can't wait to see New Moon. Get footage of the wolves, Summit Entertainment!)


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

The cronicles of narnia prince caspian.

It sucked big floppy donkey dick.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 14, 2009)

Fargo


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 15, 2009)

I went to see Yes Man last night and it was pretty good - Jim Carrey did his best as always.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

Just watched The Happening. It was meh. Alright movie. I wanted more gore.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got back from seeing Valkyrie. Should probably watch the History Channel special on it sometime to see how it REALLY went down.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 15, 2009)

Misery on tv.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 15, 2009)

Last movie i saw was Accepted. It was pretty meh, but it was awesome when the explosion happened right when I finally beat my friend in Guilty Gear with Sol Badguy's instant kill move.


----------



## Stinkdog (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw Twilight last and I'm so glad I didn't pay for it.  What a load of trash.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Fargo


 
Awesome film is awesome.

"He was kinda funny lookin'"
"In what way?"
"Oh...just in a general sorta way."

Those accents are so crazy (try finding someone with one in Britain.)


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Seen The Unborn, I was the only one who was laughing at how peoples heads wear all messed up in the movie.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 15, 2009)

That last movie I saw was Yes Man, I think.


----------



## Sam (Jan 15, 2009)

Gran Turino


----------



## Loken (Jan 15, 2009)

Sam said:


> Gran Turino


Same, 7.4/10.


----------



## Sam (Jan 16, 2009)

9.9/10

I thought it was really well done.

I usually hate movies.


----------



## Equium (Jan 16, 2009)

The Fox And The Child... aww how very cute and very touching.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

Transformers for the millionth time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

Valkyrie.

*sigh*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

The Strangers.

Guess the only disturbing thing was that it actually happened with less detail.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I recently saw Iron Man and TDK, but I think it counts.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 17, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop.

I thought it was a waste of $21 for the first half of the movie, then it kinda redeemed it self... but it was still pretty bad. The movie had its moments however.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 18, 2009)

Eagle Eye.

I think I am echoing many many people when I say that the film is so implausible that it is hard to take it seriously. I could start a megathread on its illogicalness alone.

But nonetheless, it can be enjoyed if you don't think too hard (which is difficult to do with a film like this.) So... 6/10


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Valkyrie.
> 
> *sigh*



Wasn't to good eh?

Clerks 2, it's overplayed to death.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 18, 2009)

I just saw Mall Cop. The movie delivered a chuckle every once in a while but it wasn't that funny. I give it a 4/10.


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 18, 2009)

Southland Tales... Which is now my favorite movie... Any fans of Donnie Darko have to see it, but most other people probably wont like it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405336/

Sure, it got a low rating, but it's not meant to be watched as if it were an action movie, which is what people don't understand about it... Oh well, have fun looking at the ridiculous casting.


----------



## Laze (Jan 18, 2009)

The Wrestler

Wasn't a bad film at all actually, fairly simple and rather easy to to follow and rather engrossing.

And I got a bit teary near the end I have to admit.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2009)

The Unborn.

It had a very interesting plot device, some scary special effects, and some nice camera work.  A lot of the FX reminded me of other movies, so I think if I wasn't such an avid horror fan it would have scared me s###less.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 18, 2009)

Repo!: The Genetic Opera.

Fuckin' epic win.


----------



## Malic (Jan 18, 2009)

I watched "The Breakfast Club" and "Doomsday" yesterday.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jan 18, 2009)

GRAN TORINO
fucking epic.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

Hackers again, god my friend has a brain tumor or something to watch this movie over and over again.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 18, 2009)

Pink Panther. The one with Steve Martin. Dear God, it was terrible!


----------



## Tryp (Jan 18, 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2009)

Cloverfield was released a year ago today and I went to see it opening day. So I just had an one year anniversary viewing recently.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 18, 2009)

I just finished Failure to Launch. It was okay.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Wasn't to good eh?


Tom Cruise has no soul in any role he plays.


Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Pink Panther. The one with Steve Martin. Dear God, it was terrible!



As all recent Steve Martin movies are...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> As all recent Steve Martin movies are...



Poor Steve Martin...

Used to be so good.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 19, 2009)

The last three movies I saw, in order, were:

- Bleach: The DiamondDust Rebellion
- Hancock (Unrated Version)
- The Unborn


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 19, 2009)

in theaters twilight
on dvd golden compass
on vcr (its old i know) ice age
yeah i like movies they are fun to see.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 20, 2009)

Alien 3.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 20, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Alien 3.



Holy shit me too.

Don't tell me it was the Assembly Cut or I will plotz.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy shit me too.
> 
> Don't tell me it was the Assembly Cut or I will plotz.



I dunno. It's on Fox Movie Channel.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 20, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I dunno. It's on Fox Movie Channel.



Probably not.

Did the Walker come out of an ox or a dog?


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Did the Walker come out of an ox or a dog?



The dog.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 20, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The dog.



Yeah that's the original cut.

I don't know why there would be a dog on that planet anyways.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah that's the original cut.
> 
> I don't know why there would be a dog on that planet anyways.



Guard dog? It is a prison after all. But then again, the only people there are the prisoners. I guess the writers needed something to go back into that escape unit for the facehugger to attack. =/


----------



## kawaii_kuma (Jan 20, 2009)

Last night I watched "Mirrors".  It wasn't awful, but I'd hardly suggest anyone watch it.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 20, 2009)

kawaii_kuma said:


> Last night I watched "Mirrors". It wasn't awful, but I'd hardly suggest anyone watch it.


 Mirrors was decent up until they introduced the ghosts aspect and shit. Then it got generic and poo-y.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 20, 2009)

We just watched "Amusement" and it sucked. Just when it was getting interesting, it was over! "Burn After Reading" is next and I have heard this is a good movie.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 21, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> Tom Cruise has no soul in any role he plays



He also never dies in any of his roles either, unless he died in this one.*crosses fingers*

species 2, sweeeet.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 21, 2009)

Watership Down

Not seen it for years decades. Still awesome, Kehaar is still funny, and some parts are still pretty damn disturbing.


----------



## Tails Fox (Jan 22, 2009)

Evil Christmas. A movie about a guy that goes psycho and becomes a twisted Santa Claus on Christmas because he saw his parents 'do it' as a kid. It had the perfect "WTF" ending too =P


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 22, 2009)

Aliens. Such a fucking awesome movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Aliens. Such a fucking awesome movie.



Second.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 24, 2009)

Fletch


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

Currently watching Superman: Doomsday.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 24, 2009)

Watched Repo! The Genetic Opera last night.

I was rather disappointed, but I did like a lot of the songs. It felt really random, and similar to Tank Girl.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 24, 2009)

Two movies on the same night Friday: Inkheart which was an epic fail and Frost/Nixon which was really good.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 24, 2009)

Just came back from a double feature of The Wrestler and Slumdog Millionaire. Both were wonderful movies, but Slumdog kicked serious ass.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 24, 2009)

Went to see The Unborn again, with my friend Abby.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 24, 2009)

Titanic. Great production, effects, and art direction, TERRIBLE plot and script!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

Breakfast club, kinda funny.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 26, 2009)

Tokyo Godfathers. Great movie.


----------



## Kano (Jan 26, 2009)

Last movie I saw in theaters was The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I *loved* it, it actually made me cry and not a lot of movies can do that to me.. unless they're MADE to make you cry.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

Armageddon, it's still good.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 26, 2009)

Monty Python and the Meaning of Life


----------



## Lukar (Jan 27, 2009)

Although it technically wasn't the last movie I saw, I'm watching a subbed version of _.hack//G.U. TRILOGY_ at the moment.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 27, 2009)

Resident Evil: Denegeration

not bad.. but not that great either.. X3

it needs more action.. and moar gore.. XD


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 27, 2009)

Underworld: Evolution.


Mmmmm.....Lycans


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 27, 2009)

Gran Torino.

Awesome movie, it is. :>


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 27, 2009)

Srsly? I think it is overrated. Indeed it (Gran Torino) was decent, but it was not "omg best film of the year 9/10." Same thing with TDK, which was good, but some say it was the best film of the year and I thought it was going to win Best Picture even though there was half a year left. I was wrong. People take things a little farther too much, imo.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 28, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> Srsly? I think it is overrated. Indeed it (Gran Torino) was decent, but it was not "omg best film of the year 9/10." Same thing with TDK, which was good, but some say it was the best film of the year and I thought it was going to win Best Picture even though there was half a year left. I was wrong. People take things a little farther too much, imo.



I never said it was the best movie of the year, though. o.o I only said I thought it was pretty awesome. There's still some movies I enjoyed more than it, actually.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 28, 2009)

grand toreno right now


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 28, 2009)

Resident Evil: Degeneration

It was okay but kind of corny and I think Leon is a twat for not bringing a longgun with him; ever. And I hated how little Claire (my favorite RE character) did fuck all for most of the move but since for most of it she was staying in character (protecting a small child) I'll forgive most of that but the decision to have her limping around away from the fight while Leon and some random SWAT chick fight off a G-virus mutant was just lame. But since the movie is actual RE canon I'm glad I own it at least.

But I'll never figure out how Leon turned partially asian...


----------



## Ulfstan (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw cigarette Burns by John Carpenter again last night. It's still one of my favorites ever. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0643109/


----------



## pheonix (Jan 28, 2009)

Jumper, it was okay.


----------



## Journey (Jan 28, 2009)

Igor ^_^


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Jan 29, 2009)

The Bourne Ultimatum. Probably my favorite of the trilogy.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 29, 2009)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind LOAD

i liked it but watching it made me feel REALLY white and pretentious


i also think the original ending would have been better


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 29, 2009)

Sam Peckinpah's The Wild Bunch.

I was reluctant to see this movie because Straw Dogs was so terrible. But it really came through and the last shootout had fantastic editing.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 30, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Underworld: Evolution.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.....Lycans



Picked up Underworld and Revolution for a short marathon movie night  tonight.  *bliss*  I want to catch up before I head out to the theater for Evolution.

Last two animated films were "Tales of Desperaux" (in theater) and "Surf's Up" (off the hdpvr)  While "Surf's Up" was a predictable and quaint it provided decent entertainment value for the kits.  They also enjoyed Tales, but I was simply blown away by the complicated, complex secondary plot line (aka the adult one) well padded by an all star voice cast and surprising narration by Sigourny Weaver.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 30, 2009)

Gonzo: The Life of Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## BlazeRyuWatari (Jan 30, 2009)

i think it was shrek 3 ,but i plan on watching back to the future tonight


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 30, 2009)

"young guns"  the movie about billy the kid and all that i like it prity good 

'


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

The Game Plan, my friends are killing me. D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh damn. I'm sorry you had to see that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 30, 2009)

The Wicker Man (1973)

Christopher Lee is so cool


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy Gilmore, Adam Sandler is awesome.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 31, 2009)

Bankok Dangerous. GOD, what a boring movie.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 31, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Bankok Dangerous. GOD, what a boring movie.



To bad I have to watch it cause it's a Nicholas Cage movie.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

Inkheart.

damn good movie with a big cast.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> To bad I have to watch it cause it's a Nicholas Cage movie.



Just watch all the good stuff he does

I mean, he either does excellent movies or shit movies

No inbetween


----------



## Teracat (Jan 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> To bad I have to watch it cause it's a Nicholas Cage movie.



See, this was the exact reason my friends and I saw it. It's not even funny, it's just boring, pointless and predictable.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Just watch all the good stuff he does
> 
> I mean, he either does excellent movies or shit movies
> 
> No inbetween



Yeah I know but I've seen almost (if not all) his movies except that one, it might be good to me but you never know. Ghost rider was pretty shitty and it was supposed to be good.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah I know but I've seen almost (if not all) his movies except that one, it might be good to me but you never know. Ghost rider was pretty shitty and it was supposed to be good.



Ghost Rider was hilarious just for the faces he made.

Phoenix, if you haven't seen his Japanese pachinko commercials, you _must_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otyP039Kbis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=983_qqatdTQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVMziCNFF1I

And the best - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c4ALaUA60c


----------



## pheonix (Jan 31, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Ghost Rider was hilarious just for the faces he made.
> 
> Phoenix, if you haven't seen his Japanese pachinko commercials, you _must_:
> 
> ...



OMG that was great, Thank you for showing me those. I got a great chuckle outta them, and yeah his some of his facial expressions in Ghost Rider where priceless.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 31, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Inkheart.
> 
> damn good movie with a big cast.



what? no, it was a good movie to get my sleep hours in. god it was terribly boring and predictable.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 31, 2009)

a Kung Fu movie, i forgot what it was called, but it had a blind one, a deaf one, one with iron legs, and a retard (well keeps have amnesia)


----------



## haynari (Jan 31, 2009)

The Unborn. IT SUCKED DICK! but it was fun making fun of the whole damn thing in the theaters with my friends.


----------



## wyrrn (Feb 2, 2009)

in theater: Quantum of Solace (sucked major donkey dick) 
on DVD: Beowulf   (made of win)


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

the end of zack and miri makes a porno.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 3, 2009)

I watched the end of Romeo + Juliet awhile ago (You know, the version with Leonardo DeOverrated?). It was sad. =(


----------



## Tryp (Feb 3, 2009)

Spaceballs


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 3, 2009)

Mel brooks ftw


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 3, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Gonzo: The Life of Hunter S. Thompson



you are a god


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 3, 2009)

The last movies I saw was "Resident Evil: Degeneration"; it was ok, needed more violence.
"Pineapple Express"; "Superbad" was better but this was promising and funny enough. And "The Fall"; Very stylized film that has a good story and is very beautiful.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2009)

the last movie i saw parts of was Meet The Spartans, which i couldn't stand. before that was Juno, which i loved.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wanted, its a fun ride, don't expect much plot but there is some cool stuff. Never read the comic so I'm not commplaining about it being totally different from it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 5, 2009)

The Three Musketeers 


PRETTYYYYYYYY, PRETTYYYYYYY, PRETTYYYYYYYYYYY GOOD


----------



## Crumpet (Feb 6, 2009)

Reeeepooo maaaan
Repo! The Genetic Opera.
Watch it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 6, 2009)

Crumpet said:


> Reeeepooo maaaan
> Repo! The Genetic Opera.
> Watch it.



Repo Man is a great movie I should watch it again


Excellent soundtrack too


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 6, 2009)

Last movie I saw was Monty Python's Life of Brian >_> (Which is awesome, but everyone knows that.)


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 6, 2009)

Just went to see Coraline. It was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 6, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Just went to see Coraline. It was pretty enjoyable.



I was GOING to see this tonight but then everything got fucked up


So I'm probably going to see it tomorrow morning


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 6, 2009)

Last movie I saw was Hogfather.

I :heart: it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 7, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Just went to see Coraline. It was pretty enjoyable.



3D was sold out . So I went to see Slumdog Millionare instead. All should see that.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally got to watch Wall-E today... and it was awesome. <3 Wall-E and Eve are sweet and funny, and who _doesn't_ love to see our race turn into fat slobs? x3


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 8, 2009)

Coraline.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 8, 2009)

tank girl  <3


----------



## Teracat (Feb 8, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> I went to see Slumdog Millionare instead. All should see that.



I second that. Brilliant movie.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 9, 2009)

Teracat said:


> I second that. Brilliant movie.



your icon made me giggle.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 9, 2009)

Top gun, it's a decent movie.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 9, 2009)

Finished watching Dead Set. So. Fucking. Good. If you have even a passing interest in zombies, you need to watch this shit.

Currently watching the 2008 remake of Day of the Dead. I didn't even know this was made. Even worse, it was released on my birthday, so I really have no idea how I didn't see this even existed until last night.


----------



## Teracat (Feb 9, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> your icon made me giggle.



Why thank you, I'm always happy to take advantage of Anthony Stewart Head's devilishly good looks. Incidentally, your status (is that what its called? the thing under your name?) made me rethink my statement that nothing could possibly make me hate Light Yagami more. 

Oh, while I'm here, _Batman and Robin_. Oh my god. I understand why the Batman movie franchise was temporarily murdered after that. fkn Joel Schumacher.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 10, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove

Finally got around to seeing it. Totally worth it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 10, 2009)

Roger Rabbit. Still awesome.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 10, 2009)

The Confederate States of America
Honestly, I hated the shit out of it.

Most of it was just so piss poorly done.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmm.


Saw "Yes Man" with my cousin about 2 weeks ago. Really want to go see Coraline.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 10, 2009)

"Taken" 

Awesome movie by the way =)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> The Confederate States of America
> Honestly, I hated the shit out of it.
> 
> Most of it was just so piss poorly done.



Now that I think about it, it was really cheap looking, but I enjoyed the fake commercials 

Nowadays, every third independent movie is a "mockumentary"


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 13, 2009)

2001: A Space Odyssey

This is probably awesome while on drugs. 

Sadly I wasn't on drugs.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> This is probably awesome while on drugs.
> 
> Sadly I wasn't on drugs.



Yeah Kubrick was tripping balls everyday on set didn't u know that?

lol

420


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

Lost in space (the newer one) I like it, it's cool.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 14, 2009)

Coraline in RealD 3D. :O It was amazing.


----------



## Tryp (Feb 14, 2009)

White Shadows in the South Seas


----------



## Laze (Feb 14, 2009)

_Diary Of The Dead_

Wasn't too bad really. Never really going to top Day Of The Dead in sheer entertainment factor, but there is a lovely bit where you get to see some zombie lady's eyes explode/melt after getting a defibrillator to the head.

One of those films about making a film - as the main characters decide to try and document the current zombie apocalypse as it happens; which kinda of annoyed me a little and actually made me feel a little distant from the plot. 

Other than that, good fun, and I laughed quite a bit too. There is some genuinely funny banter in this movie.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Lost in space (the newer one) I like it, it's cool.



I dunno... the ending made it feel like there should have been a sequel or something...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 14, 2009)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 21, 2009)

Letters From Iwo Jima.


----------



## Teracat (Feb 23, 2009)

Shaolin Soccer.

I want to bear Stephen Chow's children.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 23, 2009)

There Will Be Blood
Kill Bill Vol. 2


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 23, 2009)

Appleseed, vol I
Ghost in the Shell
Equilibrium and 
"Somebody and Somebody else's Infinitely Stupid Playlist" - I surfed while the mate watched.  Dreck.


----------



## Squishy Bits (Feb 23, 2009)

MST3000's Hamlet.

Never really seen Mystery Science Theater save for when I was 4 and didn't get the jokes. But god I loved it.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 23, 2009)

The Midnight Meat Train.

If it wasn't for the TOTALLY WTF ending. It woulda been cool.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 23, 2009)

Squishy Bits said:


> MST3000's Hamlet.
> 
> Never really seen Mystery Science Theater save for when I was 4 and didn't get the jokes. But god I loved it.



You need to watch MST3K's "Space Mutiny"!  My roommate would watch that particular movie MONTHLY.

While you're there, check out their "Girl In Gold Boots" as well!


----------



## Tryp (Feb 23, 2009)

Fight Club


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Inkheart.   It was actually quite good.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2009)

Wyrd Sisters.

It's a shitty animation from probably the late 80's/early 90's, but still, it's not as bad as, say, the stuff ________ likes.


----------



## Laze (Feb 25, 2009)

Star Wars: The Clone Wars

Baby Hutts - d'awwww ~

Other than that, film is shockingly dull.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 25, 2009)

the last movie i ever saw in spanish was back to the future 3 when it was new in english my last movie was the dark knight from the almost new ones or new ones


----------



## Skittle (Feb 25, 2009)

Milk

<33333


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 27, 2009)

The Queen.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 27, 2009)

The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 28, 2009)

underworld: rise of the lycans..

i didnt like it..


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2009)

The Shining

HEEEEEREEEEEEEE'S JOHNNY!

The abrupt death of the cook always annoyed me. All that time setting him up and then BAM, axe in the chest, game over.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2009)

Eagle Eye.  Good movie.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 28, 2009)

Max Payne - not bad.  Prefered Shooter (and Ryan Steacy was the armorer, and a CGN to)



Open Season 2 - predictable dreck.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm watching Amos & Andrew right now.

WHAT THE FUCK

It's Samuel L. Jackson and Nicholas Cage on an island filled with racists.
Or something


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 1, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> That's the one with "Trouble man" as the end theme, right?
> 
> I guess I would watch the other cartoon if I was under the influence of lolgrass.


 
Yeah, The ending song is "Trouble man".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 1, 2009)

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

Goodfellas, though it was on tv and all the awesome parts where cut out. The 13 pistol whips to the face where dumped down to 4.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 1, 2009)

I re-watched The Mirrors yesterday. It has a shitty execution of the plot, but it has some good moments... like when Angie's reflection makes her rip off her jaw. ^^


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Mar 1, 2009)

I just watched Stepbrothers yesterday... pretty good XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

I just watched Ace Ventura Jr detective, I hated it.


----------



## Tryp (Mar 1, 2009)

Religulous


----------



## Lulian (Mar 2, 2009)

Top Gun.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Bolt. EPIC WIN OF CUTE.


----------



## Tryp (Mar 2, 2009)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## otertv (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't remember the Title, but  I used to monitor rapidshare and hyperfileshare for the new films and I always get them from there. The last was Thanks the girl or something like that 
BTW where do you have your films from?


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 2, 2009)

In the movies, Bolt. In elsewhere, Pinapple Express and Disaster Movie ( I think.)


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Mar 2, 2009)

The Shining


----------



## Skittle (Mar 2, 2009)

Changeling, long but good. Whenever you thought the movie was gonna end it would just keep going.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 2, 2009)

Ratatouille. Second time since 2007 I have watched it. Wowzers.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 2, 2009)

Burn After Reading.

Just...whoah. I'm not even sure what to think of it.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Taking chance. Touching story but it wasn't that good of a movie.


----------



## Zentio (Mar 3, 2009)

Downloaded/DVD: I watched The Day The Earth Stood Still (new one) last night. It was pretty good I guess. Coulda been better without the stupid kid.
Theater: Taken, awesome movie period.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 3, 2009)

Diary of the Dead (Which I seen before) and part of Scanners. 

I'm gonna finish it tomorrow.


----------



## lowlow64 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seen Yes Man the other night. Was pretty good.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2009)

Now....Brokeback Mountain. I think I'm blind. Jesus why hast thou forsaken me?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 4, 2009)

Little Shop of Horrors....

feed me seymour, feed me all night longggggg


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Just watched blades of glory and I'm watching *Demolition man* right now. I love this movie. =)


----------



## Marie (Mar 5, 2009)

The last movie I saw was Body of Lies. At the end, I didn't know what the fuck I had just watched for the past 2 hours.
This was the only movie I've ever watched in my life that confused me 100%.


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen! I work at a theater so I get advance screenings >3

It was pretty sweet! I walked in like 45 minutes late (lol) so I was confused as fuck...but I think I figured out what was going on at the end.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Ultra violet. Good action movie. ^_^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen.


----------



## Klace (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 7, 2009)

not watchmen


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 7, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> not watchmen



What then?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Also, Pirates 3 over the past weekend *yawn* Long movie watching= sleep.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 10, 2009)

Last weekend I saw Requiem for a Dream. ^-^


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Mar 10, 2009)

The last movie i saw was Bedknobs and Broomsticks.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 11, 2009)

Watchman, that movie was horrible.


----------



## An Theris (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw Gran Torino a few days ago, good movie if you ask me.
8 / 10


----------



## Lukar (Mar 11, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast- the Disney version. We finished it in French today (It was in English, though). I LOVED it. ^^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 13, 2009)

Road to Perdition.


----------



## Laze (Mar 13, 2009)

Watchmen.

Cosmic.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Mar 13, 2009)

The Unborn


A terrible horror film but it made quite the comedy.


----------



## Beck (Mar 13, 2009)

Watchmen. I actually liked it, unlike the critics :0


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 13, 2009)

Beat The Devil


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 14, 2009)

I watched Friday the 13th a month ago. That was soo stellar. But I liked the new Underworld better.


----------



## Tryp (Mar 14, 2009)

Bienvenue sur les Ch'tis


----------



## pheonix (Mar 14, 2009)

Just watched con air. That movie's awesome.


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 15, 2009)

Step Brothers was fucking hilarious, laughed my ass off every time


----------



## pheonix (Mar 15, 2009)

The Rock. lol Nicholas Cage movies.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 15, 2009)

Saw the remake of Friday the 13th back on....Friday the 13th. lol


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2009)

Apocalypse Now

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 15, 2009)

Speed. Movie day cause I'm home and sick.


----------



## lowlow64 (Mar 16, 2009)

Shoot Em Up..

Was alright, action packed which I like. Had alot of fake stuff in it that you could easily tell.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 16, 2009)

Watchmen.
It wasn't bad, I guess.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 16, 2009)

The King and I. I died a little on the inside...it was the animated one. :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 20, 2009)

I Love You Man... No, really, that's a name for a movie. I don't love you.


----------



## Partywolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Last House on The Left it was o.k. for a remake


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 21, 2009)

The Watchmen.   

I loved it. ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

25th Hour. Good movie.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> The Watchmen.
> 
> I loved it. ^_^




It was a great film.  Better than I could have expected.  I was so anticipating a disaster that wouldn't be true to the graphic novel and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 21, 2009)

Mongol (2007)


----------



## Rytes (Mar 22, 2009)

just finished watching Pineapple Express


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 22, 2009)

Rytes said:


> just finished watching Pineapple Express



Saw that the other day.


WHAT HAS COMEDY COME TO?!?!?!?!


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 22, 2009)

Partywolf said:


> Last House on The Left it was o.k. for a remake


 
havent seen it, but it has to be better considering the first was a low budget shock fest piece of crap =D


----------



## Tryp (Mar 22, 2009)

Crank


----------



## Rytes (Mar 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Saw that the other day.
> 
> 
> WHAT HAS COMEDY COME TO?!?!?!?!



i know right?? i want more!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 24, 2009)

I just saw Independence Day. That movie was ok.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Hostel 2
That shit was bomb, I loved how they actually got into the how and why of the whole setup.

All that violence AND story was quite alluring.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 24, 2009)

DETROIT ROCK CITY
For the 32480230th time. It's my favorite movie. Period.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 24, 2009)

"Knowing."


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

Surgat said:


> "Knowing."



HAHAHA How was it?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 24, 2009)

Happily N'Ever After 2 for free online. It actually lacks the bad humor from it's predecessor, and has good messages for the tweens and/or early teens. Other than that, it was predictable.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 24, 2009)

Surgat said:


> "Knowing."



I heard the SFX were groundbreaking.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> HAHAHA How was it?



There was a bunch of pointless crap (the stones, the saving of rabbits at the end, those blond white guys), the alien's actions didn't make any sense (why didn't they work with Earth governments to start evacuating Earth's population, transporting flora, fauna, technology, and artifacts a few decades ago onto off-world colonies), there were some obvious Christian themes, and the whole plot relies on a shitload of contrivances. The plane crash scene was unusually disturbing. 

I've seen worse I guess, but yeah. 



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I heard the SFX were groundbreaking.



The alien ship and apocalypse were pretty good.


----------



## Niles (Mar 25, 2009)

I Love You, Man


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Surgat said:


> There was a bunch of pointless crap (the stones, the saving of rabbits at the end, those blond white guys), the alien's actions didn't make any sense (why didn't they work with Earth governments to start evacuating Earth's population, transporting flora, fauna, technology, and artifacts a few decades ago onto off-world colonies), there were some obvious Christian themes, and the whole plot relies on a shitload of contrivances. The plane crash scene was unusually disturbing.
> 
> I've seen worse I guess, but yeah.



It was aliens? Goddamn.




Tank Girl was the last movie I saw.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 25, 2009)

Faces of Death


----------



## Shatter (Mar 25, 2009)

Repo; The Genetic Opera


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 27, 2009)

Twilight.

I'm so ashamed.


----------



## destroyfurries2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm, does anyone here even watch real films? Zack and Miri? monstrosity of shallow, I will die a happy man if I do not see that film, come on Seth Rogen, and the rest of modern mainstream comedy=sexual humour, the worst kind. It takes no skill and intelligence to write and only written for the acquisition of YOUR money. And cutterfl. you are saying that the remake of The Last House on The Left is better than the original? that truly is laughable the lack of intelligence that comment took, you also label the original as, ''a low budget shock fest piece of crap'', firstly it was far from a piece of crap, (altough the same can't be said for the remake). Secondly big budget without a shadow of a doubt means better, look at Knowing, another film you people are talking about. well... furfags


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 27, 2009)

Quantum of Solace and Bolt were the last two.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 27, 2009)

Dumbass troll^

Anywho, Brother Where art Tho


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 27, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Dumbass troll^
> 
> Anywho, Brother Where art Tho



Hope you meant the banned guy...


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 27, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Hope you meant the banned guy...


yeah man, Kinda posted both at 5:00 exactly within seconds of each other


----------



## SomyWulf (Mar 27, 2009)

I watched a pirated version of Bolt


----------



## Laze (Mar 27, 2009)

Bronson

Fucking. Good. Movie.


----------



## Taekel (Mar 27, 2009)

Push.
I went and saw it with a bunch of furries. I had to RUSH home and grab my fursuit. XD


----------



## Partywolf (Mar 27, 2009)

I just watched The Wrestler it was a good movie


----------



## Carenath (Mar 28, 2009)

Beowulf (the 2007 version) in HD... seemed like a good excuse to kill time... and the dragon was pretty cool too


----------



## maxman87 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Number 23. Creepy, yet very forgettable. Best kind of thriller film.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 28, 2009)

Hot Fuzz.

I find a new thing to love about this movie every time I see it.


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

mm the last movie i have seen?
it was Hellboy , awsome movie


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

i mean hellboy 2


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2009)

Gran Torino - awesome and the surprise ending blew me away.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 28, 2009)

Jumanji.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 29, 2009)

The Haunting in Connecticut.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 29, 2009)

Lukar said:


> The Haunting in Connecticut.


 
how was it?  the commericals look kinda good.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 29, 2009)

Soul Men

i'll admit i teared up when i saw the picture of Isaac Hayes and Bernie Mac at the end of the credits


----------



## Lukar (Mar 29, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> how was it?  the commericals look kinda good.



It's pretty good. Some parts made me sad, what with Matt and the rest of his family dealing with his cancer, while there were several instances where I was a bit startled, or jumped a little. The story's good, too.

In other words, go and watch it. xD


----------



## Toaster (Mar 29, 2009)

13 ghosts.

It was gay.

17 time I've seen it cause it  just happens to be one every time I'm sick :/


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 29, 2009)

Lukar said:


> It's pretty good. Some parts made me sad, what with Matt and the rest of his family dealing with his cancer, while there were several instances where I was a bit startled, or jumped a little. The story's good, too.
> 
> In other words, go and watch it. xD


 
thats cool, i love horror movies...although Im skeptical, I wanna catch some of the afterdark movies are coming out on dvd tuesday


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 29, 2009)

Taken.  Watching it right now.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 29, 2009)

Bolt.

OMG THE CUTE


----------



## Toaster (Mar 29, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Taken.  Watching it right now.



dude, that is the best fuck'n movie in the world. The dude is made of win and badass, +10 Jesus.

Tell me how you like it after your done


----------



## Wyrwulf (Mar 29, 2009)

Monsters vs Aliens. Props to Modesto.


----------



## Shatter (Mar 30, 2009)

Tank Girl.

Gotta love it!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 30, 2009)

What women want, I disliked it.


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 30, 2009)

Watchmen; not that good


----------



## Antimony (Mar 30, 2009)

Really? I thought Watchmen was spectacular. Though to be honest, the first few minutes involved the most boring fight scene I've ever had to sit through.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe the Day the Earth Stood Still (the f@3ken original, not the phail one) on Blu with friend tomorrow.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Some oldddd werewolf movie.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 31, 2009)

_The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra_.  A friend sent it up here to canada for ToeClaws and I to watch.  It was filmed in 2001, all in black and white, and was a parady of the old '60's B scifi movies.  

It was hysterical *G*


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2009)

Ornias said:


> dude, that is the best fuck'n movie in the world. The dude is made of win and badass, +10 Jesus.
> 
> Tell me how you like it after your done



It rocked!  Nothing more needs to be said.....

Watched the remake of "The Day the Earth Stood Still" last night.  Jury's still out on that one.  Couple of ok scenes, but it could have been done much better overall.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> _The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra_.  A friend sent it up here to canada for ToeClaws and I to watch.  It was filmed in 2001, all in black and white, and was a parady of the old '60's B scifi movies.
> 
> It was hysterical *G*



Does it have a furry in it?  Animally or something?  I may have seem parts of it.  My brother is a huge fan of the B-move genre.


----------



## PassionFluxX (Mar 31, 2009)

The Watchmen.


Cult film. Loved it.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 31, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Does it have a furry in it?  Animally or something?  I may have seem parts of it.  My brother is a huge fan of the B-move genre.



Cadavra has a weird mutant suit that I wouldn't consider furry.   I think there were styrofoam egg cups in the costume somewhere.

and there was a girl dressed as a beatnic with claws on her gloves, that was the result of a merging transformation of four different forest creatures.

They didn't show the actual transformation.  He just fired a shiny caulking gun at the bushes and the girl walked out *L*


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> and there was a girl dressed as a beatnic with claws on her gloves, that was the result of a merging transformation of four different forest creatures.



We were pounding back Margaritas at the time, but that may have been the one.  It was a "Plan 9 from Outer Space" kinda weekend.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 31, 2009)

I love those weekends.  

ever watch any MST3K?   They have a whole bunch of them on Google video *G*


----------



## Defcat (Mar 31, 2009)

Coraline! It was fantastic! it was like a beatiful feast for your eyes!

It was the first 3D movie that I had ever seen that didn't just annoy me or make me sick.


----------



## Silverstreak (Mar 31, 2009)

The Incredibles. Am I a fag now?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> ever watch any MST3K?   They have a whole bunch of them on Google video *G*



Yes...yes they do. 

Edit: Watching Quantum of Solace right now.  Nobody does it better.....

2nd Edit: Oh Gawd, I want to bed Dame Judy Dench.  Murrrrr.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 1, 2009)

The Grudge 2

what the hell, this is supposed to be a horror movie?

I don't want to sound racist, but damn those japanese women look all the same... confusing


----------



## Ratte (Apr 1, 2009)

Bangkok Dangerous


----------



## Defcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Silverstreak said:


> The Incredibles. Am I a fag now?


 
Nah, your fine. That wasn't the worlds greatest movie, but your still fine. However that movie did have a perticularly good sound track.


----------



## alaskawolf (Apr 2, 2009)

watched Knowing.  didn't really like it, not because of the ending but how the flow of the movie went


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 2, 2009)

Anybody have an opinion on Crank?


----------



## Laze (Apr 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Anybody have an opinion on Crank?



One of those _so bad it's good_ movies.

Personally, it hought it was a right laugh.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 3, 2009)

Troy, twas alright.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 3, 2009)

Watching Bolt with the kits.....good for a laugh.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 3, 2009)

Faces of Death III and IV


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 3, 2009)

Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ Ð’Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑŒÐµÐ²Ð¸Ñ‡ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ„ÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑŽ (Ivan Vasilievich: Back to the Future)


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

Just finished Transformers.  Damn, that rocked!


----------



## Fiver (Apr 4, 2009)

Technically Speed Racer, but since that's an incredibly lame answer, I'll say Watchmen, which I saw before it.


----------



## Fuzor Leogala (Apr 4, 2009)

The latest new movie ive seen was....RAMBO!!! GOD I LOVE ALL THE GORE XDD sorry..im tired hyper...but the last movie i saw was Death Race ^^  love that too hehe


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

Watching Twilight right now.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 4, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Watching Twilight right now.



I'm sorry.   T.T


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I'm sorry.   T.T



I quite enjoyed it!  A sappy romantic comedy was exactly what I needed right now.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 5, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I quite enjoyed it!  A sappy romantic comedy was exactly what I needed right now.



*LOL*  Romantic comedy?  Nice *G*  I tend to steer clear of those though.  Not enough things blow up in a romantic comedy.


----------



## jagdwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

The secret life of bee's.

Thought it would be boooorrriinng...

It, however was great.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2009)

Transporter 2 on FOX. Saw it before, but that kind of movie never gets old.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah Right!


Skate vids count as movies, yeah?


Owen Wilson does a backside blunt down a 7-set. Frakkin _sick,_ man.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *LOL*  Romantic comedy?  Nice *G*  I tend to steer clear of those though.  Not enough things blow up in a romantic comedy.



Well, it depends on your definition of romance and, I guess, comedy too.   

Mine's a little dark right now.  Twilight fit my mood, filled a void, killed some time.  I think its getting a bad rep.  If you get over the fact its not a vampire movie (it has  'em, sure) its really a varition on Romeo and Julliet.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 6, 2009)

Primer.


Seriously, though, what the fuck?
Also, one of the best movie experiences I've had in a while.

Before that I watched that new X-Men movie, it was alright.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 6, 2009)

First side of Stephen King's It.


----------



## Dreltox (Apr 6, 2009)

Meet Dave. It was okay. Pretty funny, acually. Especially at the beginning. Welcome to Old Navy! (if you waatched it, you'll know.)


----------



## Lukar (Apr 7, 2009)

I went to see Monsters vs Aliens in 3D with my ex, our friend, our friend's boyfriend, and our friend's boyrfriend's sister. It looked dumb, but it was pretty good.

Then, I finally got to watch Bolt when I got home. xD IT WAS AMAZING. I actually almost cried when Penny and Bolt escaped the fire.


----------



## mizers (Apr 7, 2009)

slumpback millionaire 7


----------



## Vintage (Apr 7, 2009)

cadillac records.  it was okay.


----------



## Madness (Apr 7, 2009)

In Bruges. It was pretty dark but funny at the sametime.


----------



## alaskawolf (Apr 7, 2009)

watched fast and the furious 4 , campy but it was a fun popcorn flick


----------



## Partywolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Also saw Fast & The Furious, it was good movie


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Apr 7, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead.  It's one of the few movies I can watch over and over again and not get tired of!


----------



## Laze (Apr 7, 2009)

Mirrors.

Redefining cack horror flicks...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2009)

Laze said:


> Mirrors.
> 
> Redefining cack horror flicks...



Isn't that the one where What's-Her-Face's mirror self pulls her jaw apart and then she dies in a bathtub of blood?


----------



## Keyox (Apr 7, 2009)

Theaters- Push
DVD- The Iron Giant

I really wanna watch Contact now, I MUST FIND IT. I lost it it my pile of movies :C


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 7, 2009)

2nd half of Stephen King's It and the *original* The Day The Earth Stood Still. I also bought Despereaux on Blu (it's out today which makes me an early bird nerd), because I am the only one who knows no one is going to buy it at Target, (everyone's on spring break) and will get a chance to vu the Blu tomorrow. Just another boring week in B-Ville.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2009)

Keyox said:


> I really wanna watch Contact now, I MUST FIND IT. I lost it it my pile of movies :C



You should have bought two copies.  "Why have one when you can have two for twice the price!"


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 7, 2009)

I watched The Haunting in Conneticut recently.  I couldn't enjoy it...I kept wanting to smack the family on the back of the head for all the stuff they did that caught the ghosts attention.  I watch too much _Supernatural_, I guess.  I kept wondering why they didn't line the doorway with salt and cat's eye shells ^_^.   They had some really cool ideas in the movie about certain paranormal activities.  But keep in mind this is so loosely 'based on a true story' it's pretty much fiction ^_^

also I just borrowed The Last King of Scotland from the library and I'm going to watch that next. *G*


----------



## Laze (Apr 8, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Isn't that the one where What's-Her-Face's mirror self pulls her jaw apart and then she dies in a bathtub of blood?



Yep, that'd be the one. 

There's also a bit near the beginning where Matey-Boy slashes his own throat with a rather nasty looking shard of glass.

I miss real horror that used to scare the crap out of me, not all this gore porn nonsense. If I wanted that I'd just go into the kitchen with a slab of bloodied meat and just hit it with a hammer while listening to Agoraphobic Nosebleed or something...

Either way it's not the best film ever.


----------



## Teracat (Apr 8, 2009)

Laze said:


> Yep, that'd be the one.
> 
> There's also a bit near the beginning where Matey-Boy slashes his own throat with a rather nasty looking shard of glass.
> 
> ...



Everything I hear about it is "Jump Scare: The Movie"


Just had a Nicholas Cage double feature. National Treasure 2 was stupidly hilarious, but Next was boring as hell.


----------



## Laze (Apr 8, 2009)

Teracat said:


> "Jump Scare: The Movie"



By the end you swear to God you're watching some kind of odd 24/The Exorcist cross over...


----------



## Kanin (Apr 8, 2009)

Laze said:


> Mirrors.
> 
> Redefining cack horror flicks...


 
That movie sucked, the grossest thing was the mouth tearing thing. But the thing that scared people the most was when he stared deeply into the mirror, and suddenly a pigeon flew up for beneath him. (Everyone in the theater jumped big time)


----------



## Keyox (Apr 8, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> You should have bought two copies. "Why have one when you can have two for twice the price!"


 
Number one rule in government spending, yes?

Edit: Sig'd


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 9, 2009)

Keyox said:


> Number one rule in government spending, yes?



Yes, and also a classic line from a classic movie.  I use it almost daily, when designing high speed networks.




> Edit: Sig'd



And honoured!

Watching Xmen 2 right now.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 9, 2009)

Passion of the Christ. I get the meaning of it, but the violence and blood content was way over the top for me to handle.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 9, 2009)

Re-viewing of a Christmas gift which The Animation Show Vol.1 and 2. Also watched Crash. Twas all right. Nothing really ground-breaking in my department, though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 10, 2009)

Observe and Report. *sigh*


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2009)

Transformers (2007)

Wasn't bad actually. Made me lol. Had explosions. Shit got fucked up. Good stuff.


----------



## Kubaki Fox (Apr 10, 2009)

Went to Fast and Furious and Haunting in Connecticut and im disappointed with movies right now,


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 10, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Transformers (2007)
> 
> Wasn't bad actually. Made me lol. Had explosions. Shit got fucked up. Good stuff.



Yeah, I quite enjoyed it too.  Looking forward to the next one, due out this summer.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 11, 2009)

Rented Appaloosa from Blockbuster and watched and liked it. Watched My Best Friend's Girl after and that disappointed me.


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Apr 11, 2009)

Last movie I saw was Knowing with Nicolas Cage.

I won't give too many spoilers but it has a unique take on the biblical apocolypse. Very creative and very enjoyable.

I give it a 8/10


----------



## lowlow64 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fast & Furious (the fourth one) which was good, my fave in the series. That Chevelle = win.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 12, 2009)

Just finished Xmen 3, The final stand.  Not bad.


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Apr 13, 2009)

I already watched Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire . It's make me disappointed. They talk a lot and a little the action scenes . 
The movie i have recently seen is King Kong too


----------



## pheonix (Apr 14, 2009)

The bourne ultimatum. I love the trilogy as a whole.


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 14, 2009)

I finally got around to watching Marley and Me. Cried like a baby.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 14, 2009)

Hellboy II. I've heard negativity about the movie, but I really love it. Actiony and funny.



TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> Shaun of the Dead.  It's one of the few movies I can watch over and over again and not get tired of!



Yes! I love this movie like no other, lol.



Load_Blown said:


> Isn't that the one where What's-Her-Face's mirror self pulls her jaw apart and then she dies in a bathtub of blood?



I watched it alone, and that scene traumatized me. Maybe it would've been less horrifying if I was watching and laughing with friends... but yeah. *scarred*


----------



## pheonix (Apr 14, 2009)

Watching the departed tonight. I've never seen this movie and I've owned it for like a year now. XD


----------



## Vekke (Apr 14, 2009)

I am watching jungledyret hugo for the first time right now

what a furry thing to watch!!


----------



## Kuraggo (Apr 14, 2009)

Last movie i saw in theater was Knowing, i enjoyed it, the disaster scenes were pretty good.

LAST movie i saw was a 720p version of Bolt.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Watching the departed tonight. I've never seen this movie and I've owned it for like a year now. XD



Enjoy it, you will.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

oh god a bawled in marley and me, i couldnt fall asleep cuz it was so sad.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 15, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Enjoy it, you will.



I really did enjoy it, $9.00 well spent. ^_^

Ghost in the shell, solid state society. Twas awesomeness in a bag filled with sunshine and candy.


----------



## BakaSaka (Apr 16, 2009)

Last movie seen in theaters: Giant Glowing Smurf Peni-- I mean 'Watchmen'.
Last movie seen from the internet: A mockery of Deadpool, I mean 'X-Men Origins, Wolverine' 
Last movie seen on TV: 'Sgt. Bilko'.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 16, 2009)

Fast & furious

I seriously think that this needs more car action.. like the past 3 movies.. but the story was good none-the-less.. X3


----------



## Salrith (Apr 16, 2009)

You had to catch me just after my nine year old sister asked to watch Wall-E }:=8P (still at home)
You can guess what my last movie was, from that comment hehe.


----------



## touge-union (Apr 16, 2009)

shawshank redemption, its a thinky film


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 16, 2009)

Quantum of Solace

Overly convoluted story but the action and pacing more than made up for it. Fantastic.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Little Shop of Horrors

I couldn't help thinking half the time "I bet those vorefags would love this shit".

I'm probably right too.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't remember well, but I think the last one I watched was either one of the "last" three Star Wars movies, or the ending of Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots.

*Brick'd*


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 19, 2009)

"The Tale of Despereaux" 

Loved the movie, but was disappointed that Despereaux wasn't the real main character :C


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, Stardust was on Showtime, so I couldn't turn away.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 19, 2009)

Ark said:


> "The Tale of Despereaux"
> 
> Loved the movie, but was disappointed that Despereaux wasn't the real main character :C



Is it as good as the book? I know you said you loved the movie, but still.


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 19, 2009)

I just finished watching Slumdog Millionaire. I enjoyed it a lot, but then again, I like a lot of movies, haha!


----------



## navyfox (Apr 19, 2009)

for me last night it was Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 19, 2009)

In the theater; Knowing. Was good; but not very impressive, bad CGI, but mildly interesting (if somewhat cliche) story and plot development.

On DVD; Edward Scissorhands. Gotta love classic Burton/Depp


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 19, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Is it as good as the book?


For me, reading the book 2 times before the movie, is a definitely resounding N-O.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 19, 2009)

The Residents - Icky Flix Live

Somewhat bootleg quality but SO GOOD.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 19, 2009)

rewatched lion king for the millionth time


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 19, 2009)

The last movie I watched (by the time I posted this) was "Knowing".  Great movie, although not close enough to what I expected.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

The Night of the Hunter


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 20, 2009)

Just got back from watching Fast & Fur-ious for the second time.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> Just got back from watching Fast & Fur-ious for the second time.



i disapprove of this pun


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2009)

The fifth element. I love that movie.


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 21, 2009)

Seriosuly, everyone must watch this movie:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119174/

Coolest car chase scene ever.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 21, 2009)

The Fifth Element. 

Also, 500 post limit reached.


----------

